# Automatically lock on exit possible?



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

My previous car locked when I got out. Is there anyway to turn this on? 

I looked through the manual and didn't seem to see anything but hoping I missed it.

I keep accidentally leaving it unlocked.

Thanks


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

How lazy are you


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, it is really tough to touch the door handle then?


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Ha. Well I drove a car that did it for 8 years. I'm not sure I'm lazy so much as I need to remember to do it now.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

That’s interesting. Never heard of that function before. I just imagined a handful of scenarios where it’d be a PITA for the car to lock every time you got out of it.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

It was a CTS. It was pretty handy. It wouldn't lock with the key in the car. The moment you pulled the handle with they key in your pocket it would unlock.

I wish the range on the remote was better so I could lock it from my office window when I remember 10 minutes after I park.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Mustang Matt said:


> It was a CTS. It was pretty handy. It wouldn't lock with the key in the car. The moment you pulled the handle with they key in your pocket it would unlock.
> 
> I wish the range on the remote was better so I could lock it from my office window when I remember 10 minutes after I park.


If you subscribe to VW Car-Net you can lock it with the app on your phone.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mustang Matt said:


> ....I wish the range on the remote was better so I could lock it from my office window when I remember 10 minutes after I park.


Are you getting treatment for dementia?


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

...or just touch the handle to lock it.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

I found this for chinese "teramont", not try yet, if you are interesting, why not try.

----****--- Automatic lock the vehicle after all door closed(Security access 20103 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “05-Acc/Start Auth.”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 2” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 4” selection 
6). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 20103, click "Do it!"
7). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
8). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
ENG129020-ENG126975-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-passive_exit_door_slam_lock 
( change “Stored value” {not activated } to -> “New value” {activated} )
----------------------
9). After above done, find below 2 channel:
ENG129020-ENG103722-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-Passive Exit: all doors not open 
( change “Stored value” {not activated } to -> “New value” {activated} )

-----------------(it means all door close then automatic lock vehicle)

ENG129020-ENG99763-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-Passive Exit: access door not open
( change “Stored value” {activated } to -> “New value” {not activated} )

-----------------(it means any door close then automatic lock vehicle)


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

boygirlca said:


> I found this for chinese "teramont", not try yet, if you are interesting, why not try.
> 
> ----****--- Automatic lock the vehicle after all door closed(Security access 20103 is required):
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> ...



Confirmed that this works with OBDeleven:

Security access is 20103

1). Go to B7 Module - Access Startsystem Interface
2). Open long coding and enable 'easy_open'
3). Select Adaptation - internal_passive_entry_exit 1
4). Activate passive_exit_door_slam_lock
5). Reset 'Opening and Closing' to Factory Settings from Car Menu

There's two options in adaptation - All Doors and Access Door - not sure what each of those do.

With door slam active - car locks as soon as you close any door. Mirrors don't fold.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

That looks interesting. Great find! As a noob, can you point me to any resources to help me understand how to input the security code and try it?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

5ab5 said:


> Confirmed that this works with OBDeleven:
> 
> Security access is 20103
> 
> ...


A question. Does that mean that you have done the adaptation and it is fully functioning on the Atlas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Reading about obdeleven now. I can't seem to find information about how the credits work.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Mustang Matt said:


> Reading about obdeleven now. I can't seem to find information about how the credits work.


Not many apps are in the credits section of OBD11. One would defiantly need the Pro account and depends where you buy it you can get varying amount of credits. OBD11 is right now Android only. As to more details on Credits, the developer has certain pre-programed adaptations which if you want to use you would use credits and most of them are 10 credits (you will also need to use credits to reverse). The app give you daily 1 free credit and 5 bonus credits if you watch the ads they have.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks. It looks like with the pro version you don't have to deal with any of that so I think I'll order it tomorrow!


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> A question. Does that mean that you have done the adaptation and it is fully functioning on the Atlas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I tried this on mine. I disabled it afterward since I can see it being annoying down the line but yes, it does work.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

5ab5 said:


> Yep, I tried this on mine. I disabled it afterward since I can see it being annoying down the line but yes, it does work.


Great and thanks will keep it in my list for future time if needed. I think the two options in adaptation - All Doors Means that closing any door will cause auto lock and the Access Door could be the main driver door

You say: With door slam active - car locks as soon as you close any door. Does that mean if the key is still with the driver in his seat and while some one gets out and closes the door then the locks will activate?


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

How customizable is it? Can you say after the door shuts and the key is outside the vehicle and no door is touched for 5 seconds then lock?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mustang Matt said:


> ......and the key is outside the vehicle....


Obviously it will not lock with the key inside the vehicle....that would be stupid.


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> Great and thanks will keep it in my list for future time if needed. I think the two options in adaptation - All Doors Means that closing any door will cause auto lock and the Access Door could be the main driver door
> 
> You say: With door slam active - car locks as soon as you close any door. Does that mean if the key is still with the driver in his seat and while some one gets out and closes the door then the locks will activate?


It only works if the car key is outside of the car, otherwise it does not do anything. However, if you are with a passenger: as a driver you exit the car with the key > close the door > the car locks > if the passenger now tries to get out it will sound the alarm.


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

Mustang Matt said:


> How customizable is it? Can you say after the door shuts and the key is outside the vehicle and no door is touched for 5 seconds then lock?


No such option that I could see in the adaptation.


----------



## Topdog417 (Jun 30, 2021)

Savvv said:


> How lazy are you


How lazy are you? You didn’t even place a ? At the end of your question. Has nothing to do with laziness. It’s called convenience and that’s why we spend the money. For convenience and technology. My old 2017 Kia had this function. One would think a 2021.5 Atlas with technology package would actually have modern technology. Don’t be a smart ass man. Makes you look like a jerk.


----------



## AssFace (Jun 30, 2021)

New to VW (Atlas) and new to this forum. 

My old Ford has this feature. This and the press button for 360 camera is disappointing though some have pointed out it is a legislative error not a VW error. 

I almost never had a problem with the car autolocking on a passenger.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Topdog417 said:


> How lazy are you? You didn’t even place a ? At the end of your question. Has nothing to do with laziness. It’s called convenience and that’s why we spend the money. For convenience and technology. My old 2017 Kia had this function. One would think a 2021.5 Atlas with technology package would actually have modern technology. Don’t be a smart ass man. Makes you look like a jerk.


Welcome to the Atlas forum. Although this thread on door locks is a couple of years old, many of us on the Atlas forum are always looking for ways to improve the features on our vehicles. The OBDEleven thread explores how to enable a lot of features electronically. One contributor, Reihenmotor5, has created a living document, which he updates every few days.

🍺


----------



## Topdog417 (Jun 30, 2021)

AssFace said:


> New to VW (Atlas) and new to this forum.
> 
> My old Ford has this feature. This and the press button for 360 camera is disappointing though some have pointed out it is a legislative error not a VW error.
> 
> I almost never had a problem with the car autolocking on a passenger.


Sorry, what’s a legislative error?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention]first time seeing this thread and I know Auto Lock was an app for my prior Tiguan. It’s nice when my wife and kids would be out of town, but if you have others with you as someone mentioned it can be annoying. Similar to when I coded my rear lift gate to automatically lock the car after close. 

I’ll add this coding to my mod doc for reference and for those not comfortable with coding I’ll submit this to the OBDELEVEN Devs to add as an OCA. It’s not currently listed as an available OCA for the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my touch handle lock works about 75% of the time. When it doesn't, no amount of fingering the handle makes it lock. YES, I know the handle's G spot.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Topdog417 said:


> How lazy are you? You didn’t even place a ? At the end of your question. Has nothing to do with laziness. It’s called convenience and that’s why we spend the money. For convenience and technology. My old 2017 Kia had this function. One would think a 2021.5 Atlas with technology package would actually have modern technology. Don’t be a smart ass man. Makes you look like a jerk.


Wasn’t a question. Plus you took 27 months to respond so my original post still stands


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

speed51133! said:


> my touch handle lock works about 75% of the time. When it doesn't, no amount of fingering the handle makes it lock. YES, I know the handle's G spot.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so tested coding quickly but need to test changing other parameters under the adaptation. Now that I’m inside I should have grabbed a screenshot but I think default parameters about all doors and access door is really looking to see if the access door is open or closed and if closed when you shut another door it will lock. If the access door is open any other door that shuts will not auto lock. I left those settings as default, access door was shut, unlocked with keyfob, opened driver side passenger door and shut it. The car auto locked. So will do additional testing on access vs all. If I recall from memory access was set to activated and all doors was set to not activated. In the meantime coding in my mod doc is updated. Will send off to OBDELEVEN for OCA creation. 

Auto Lock 

Control Unit B7
Security Access
Long Coding
Easy Close set to activated
Adaptations
Internal passive entry exit byte1
Passive exit door slam lock
Old Value: not activated
New Value: activated

Now this makes me wonder if there is the ability to code for automatic opening when approaching like I have coded on the wife’s Q5. Need to look around B7 now, before I was trying 09 based upon the name of the controller where it’s located in the Audi B9 platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not seeing any terminology in B7 controller that matches automatic opening. I do want to look at this under long coding since it mentions proximity entry. The Audi unlocks when within 1 to 2 meters and the key(s) have been outside of range for a period of time. Also the automatic opening for the Audi works when approaching from the front or side, not the rear. 

I also want to go back and look into the internal passive entry exit byte 1 and byte 2 again under adaptations. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No luck on automatic opening, but here is the screenshot I should have grabbed when I tested coding. 

Passive Exit: Access door not open is set to activated by default and I believe this is the behavior of if the driver door is shut and let’s say you get something out of the second row and you shut the door it knows to lock. So don’t see a reason to change this setting. 

Passive Exit: all doors not open is set to not activated. Not sure what this one is getting at to be honest. 

Overall I don’t think these two additional settings need to be changed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AssFace (Jun 30, 2021)

Any update? Odd how my nearly 10 yr old cars got this right yet VW got it wrong.


----------



## ryan716 (Jan 3, 2022)

AssFace said:


> Any update? Odd how my nearly 10 yr old cars got this right yet VW got it wrong.


Carista can do it. It is kind of annoying when I shut my door, it autolocks, then i have a wait a second or two to open the door to let my kids out of the back.


----------

